# Spider Hill's Leering Skeleton Plans!



## Diabolik (Apr 10, 2006)

*Hi All, 

We get a lot of questions about building this prop so the last time we built one I made sure to document everything so I could make a complete set of plans to share. 

Feel free to download the file from our site.  If you have any questions please feel free to reach out to me and I'll be happy to answer any questions you might have about this build. The plans can be found on the page below. 

Ryan*

https://www.spiderhillpropworks.com/Halloween-Prop-Plans_ep_41-1.html


----------

